# What age is to old?



## custom creation (Sep 7, 2016)

How old do you guys feel is to old? No previous cycle experience. The man is 60 years old 6 ft 3 and is built. He wants to run a cycle. What are your thoughts?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1 (Sep 7, 2016)

More power to him....I've known a few guys his age that run cycles all the time no mega doses or anything but consistent cycles. Hell test only cycle with proper pct prob make him feel 30 again


----------



## Sully (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm not sure you're ever too old. The big concern as you get older is controlling blood pressure. But, it sounds like he's in pretty good shape already, and fairly thick. If he's in good shape, BP is probably good, but it's still something to monitor. He needs to take his BP a couple times a day, and maybe talk to his doctor about BP meds even if he's borderline to being high. 

Keep doses relatively low. Make sure his diet and training are squared away. Diet becomes more and more crucial as we get older. He may want to talk to his doctor about TRT before running a cycle. Or if he doesn't want to bother with the doc, he can just run his own TRT when he ends his cycle. At his age it beats trying to keep his gains with PCT. And he'll notice plenty of benefits from the TRT, too.


----------



## squatster (Sep 8, 2016)

I would love to put my 80 year old dad on


----------



## Magnus82 (Sep 8, 2016)

Never a bad idea but make sure he's careful with a few things.  His strength will increase dramatically.  Risk of tendon tear is very likely so make sure his lifting technique is perfect.  Keep doses reasonable and stay clear of orals and harsh compounds like tren.  I'd also strongly advise him to run gh and/or peps before and throughout just to get igf levels up and prepare his body for what's to come.


----------



## MattG (Sep 8, 2016)

squatster said:


> I would love to put my 80 year old dad on



I have my 68 year old dad on 

He's been on trt for years. Couple times a year he adds 400 to 500mg test a week on top of his 75mg weekly shots. Only 10 to 12 week cycles, test only. He has to go in to get his shots so his BP is monitored regularly and gets bloods done a couple times a year too. He just waits till he gets his levels checked so his doc don't see his test too high, then goes ahead and hops on for a short cycle. So far, everything has stayed in check.


----------



## custom creation (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll make sure I share it with him. I don't believe he's ever had any history of high bp, but I'll make sure he monitor's it!

Bear

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 8, 2016)

custom creation said:


> How old do you guys feel is to old? No previous cycle experience. The man is 60 years old 6 ft 3 and is built. He wants to run a cycle. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk



I think that could greatly very with every person as we all age quite differently. If he is a relatively healthy 60 yr old then he's probably a good candidate for a mild cycle or even just TRT/HRT


----------



## lycan Venom (Sep 8, 2016)

although I am a young buck and probably the youngest here on the board, i would think at least a testosterone only cycle would be great for the heslth benefits and the sexual side effects. 

I agree with magnus about keeping an eye on certain things, but i mean look at Arnold, Sylvester and a few other "old timers" right now. They are juicing it and putting dudes my age to shame.

Have him join the board and log his routines, it would definitely be inspirational.


----------



## Marshall (Sep 9, 2016)

The older the better for trt or hrt. He will have great response and feel much better.


----------



## AR-15 (Sep 9, 2016)

60 years old. I mean really as long as he keeps an eye on his basic health I'd say go for it. Let's face it he's probably not gonna be around for the long-term effects of running gear so let him enjoy getting as many pumps as he can before he's too old to do it. You only live once and at 60 your life is realistically three quarters of the way over. Probably will have the best wood he's had in twenty years too. He'll feel 20 years younger. His mood will probably improve. And as Magnus I believe said put him on long-term use of GH if its in the budget and he'll feel like a million bucks not to mention his overall health probably would improve unless he has some type of existing issues like enlarged prostate then he can't do anything like test. I say fuck it. Let him cycle his ass off. Then when he finally has to go to an old folks home he'll be getting all the ass he can handle....AR


----------



## MightyJohn (Sep 12, 2016)

I know several guys in their 60s still blasting away...test, maybe some GH would be great for him


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 23, 2016)

MightyJohn said:


> I know several guys in their 60s still blasting away...test, maybe some GH would be great for him



Those can literally be the fountain of youth for older gentleman.


----------



## LMC-Caroline (Oct 18, 2016)

It depends, too old if he is a beginner


----------



## rangerjockey (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuck yeah do it, I am 50 and feel fantastic.  I chase mama around the house with a stiffy.  If not for bodybuidling, just for mood enhancement  and energy and well being.


----------



## BigBob (Oct 21, 2016)

50 and loving the tren...I go to my doc every couple of months. Blood work could use improving but it's acceptable. Like someone else said keep an eye on basic health

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cybrsage (Nov 29, 2016)

Make sure he starts slow and increases weight slowly - even if he feels he can do more.  Unless you add in something like HGH which will strengthen the connective tissues, his muscle growth can easily outpace his connective tissue growth and he can hurt himself.


----------



## Miket5666 (Nov 30, 2016)

Depends on what compounds and dosages. I actually know a guy that age that only uses GH but makes him feel great. TRT doses of test and some generic GH at 2-3 IU a day would be great IMO.


----------



## Borg Master (Jan 2, 2017)

He'll need Adex too.  E2 causes many of the problems males face with age.


----------



## MilburnCreek (Jan 10, 2017)

57 here and no problems...


----------



## pesty4077 (Jan 12, 2017)

I am close to 57. I would not recommend more than HRT doses at that age. But some test at that age will do him so good.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 14, 2017)

Are Anabolic Steroids Truly Anti Aging? | IronMag Bodybuilding Portal


----------



## Plmuscle50 (Jan 15, 2017)

I am 50. Almost 51, been lifting since I was early 20's. Just starting to get into the chemical side of the game. Better late than never. Lol. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (Jan 15, 2017)

b-boy said:


> Are Anabolic Steroids Truly Anti Aging? | IronMag Bodybuilding Portal



Very interesting


----------



## ASHOP (Jan 16, 2017)

b-boy said:


> Are Anabolic Steroids Truly Anti Aging? | IronMag Bodybuilding Portal





Gizmo said:


> Very interesting



This was an interesting read.


----------



## cybrsage (Feb 14, 2017)

The more research I do, the more I realize that the upper limit of how old is too old is when you are dead.  I do not recommend anyone taking any PEDs after they die.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 14, 2017)

cybrsage said:


> The more research I do, the more I realize that the upper limit of how old is too old is when you are dead.  I do not recommend anyone taking any PEDs after they die.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 14, 2017)

Responsible use may help you live longer. It will definitely give you a better quality of life.



b-boy said:


> Are Anabolic Steroids Truly Anti Aging? | IronMag Bodybuilding Portal


----------



## muscle69 (Apr 13, 2017)

Never to old!!


----------



## pjk1969 (Apr 21, 2017)

you can be too young, but never too old. heck, the older u are the more u need hormones.


----------



## Caveman5 (Apr 22, 2017)

As long as the dose(s) arent to high and things are monitored i dont see the problem.


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

I feel anabolic steroids help prevent falls in the elderly.


----------



## Sully (May 23, 2017)

b-boy said:


> Are Anabolic Steroids Truly Anti Aging? | IronMag Bodybuilding Portal



An interesting article, yes. But let's not get carried away. It's far from a conclusive slam dunk that AAS can increase life expectancy. That's not even what the study was aimed at. And the study was done on people that had been genetically verified to have telomere diseases. There's no indication that the same improvement would happen for people that have no genetic telomere diseases. I'm not saying it's a worthless study, but it does have some flaws, and is just not directly applicable. Too many assumptions were made by the author of that article based on a minimal amount of research. 

Here's the actual study, in case anyone is interested in reading it. 
MMS: Error


----------



## Sandpig (May 24, 2017)

I started at 49 and put on ten pounds of muscle my first year.
About five the second year.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff07 (May 24, 2017)

I think the dosage is important, gh is better.


----------



## BBlack Tiger (May 24, 2017)

Jeff07 said:


> I think the dosage is important, gh is better.


ya hgh contributes to delaying older process


----------



## Nightrider (May 31, 2017)

I think he is good to go with moderate/low dosage of test and appropriate E2 control.


----------

